# Whole Pompano, Grilled



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Went fishing yesterday and we caught some Pompano and Bluefish.


Whole Pompano, Grilled
gutted, fins trimmed, washed and dried
make 3-4 vertical cuts along fish
rub fish with olive oil, inside and out
heavily salt and season inside body cavity and cuts


I use a grilling basket to keep the fish from stick and falling apart when turned


Grill over med/high-high heat each side for approx 6-8 minutes on each side


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

That youngun should be ashamed of the mess he made of that fish! Ha!
Papa not so much! 
Congrats, I know you're proud...
Love it!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great looking fish chili!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dude that made me salivate, looks great!


----------

